# Sick walnut trees



## ANDYV (Oct 23, 2010)

We just bought 2 acres on Cortes Island BC, Canada and have 6 black walnut trees lining the driveway. They're beautiful and they are sick. Only one bore any fruit this year and except for that one they all have a lot of dead growth. They are approx 40 years old. One thing I notice is the sapsuckers have been very busy and both trunk and limbs are peppered with holes in the bark. I have photos and am looking for advice on whether they can be saved and if so, how.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 23, 2010)

ANDYV said:


> We just bought 2 acres on Cortes Island BC, Canada and have 6 black walnut trees lining the driveway. They're beautiful and they are sick. Only one bore any fruit this year and except for that one they all have a lot of dead growth. They are approx 40 years old. One thing I notice is the sapsuckers have been very busy and both trunk and limbs are peppered with holes in the bark. I have photos and am looking for advice on whether they can be saved and if so, how.



Andy.
Welcome to A/S.

Shoooot us the Pic's.

Best Of Luck!!:monkey:


----------



## ATH (Oct 23, 2010)

This would be the worst case scenario would be: Thousand Cankers... But there are a lot of other possibilities as well. Get those pics posted and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## ANDYV (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are some pix of the sick trees. All suggestions/advice welcome.
AndyView attachment 155294


View attachment 155295


View attachment 155297


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 25, 2010)

They are too far away. We need closeups of trunks/branches/leaves. Also a couple of the trunk at the soil line would help.


----------

